# Lineare Kongruenz Generator / LCG



## Maddimini (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo ,

weiß jemand ob die Random Klasse aus Java nur nach dem "linearen Kongruenz Generator" Prinzip arbeitet ?
Oder stecken dort noch weitere Algorithmen wie ein "lineares Schieberegister" drin?

http://download.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/Random.html

Danke


----------

